# Ben's harem



## zoecat6 (Jun 12, 2005)

Ben just loves his girls, he is especially attached to his constant companion Zoe. They have bonded big time and are so cute together. Here they are sleeping together in their box...







now that we have figured out that Zoe is probably a Californian it explains why she is getting so big so fast (she was labeled a dwarf in the pet store), but she has such a sweet disposition it doesn't matter to me that she's going to be a large bunny.






the bigger Ben gets the lazier he gets...when I bring him in fresh grass he won't even get out of his sprawl to eat, he just reaches his head over and grabs a piece.






Oh Oh Zoe has competition for big Ben's attentions...there is a new girl in town:shock:. Her name is Misty and she follows Ben everywhere and does whatever he does.











Ooohhhh...bunny kisses:4hearts::inlove::4hearts:.






Ben is 13 weeks now and seems to be growing at a pretty good rate, he's just the sweetest boy ever:yes:.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 12, 2005)

GREAT pics...I particularly LOVE the first one!!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 12, 2005)

Seriously....that is one of the most adorable pictures EVER! :love:

~Amy


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2005)

Zoe ! I think itstime for a bigger box lol , I lovehow they are all squooshed up togethertoo cute !!!


----------



## zoecat6 (Jun 12, 2005)

Believe it or not the box is really large, they just love each other so much that they always lie all smushed together.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 12, 2005)

Ben is a cutie that is for sure - and I love his little harem. 

One of the hardest things for me since Tiny has been sick has been seeing him avoid his girls. We have three lionheads that adore him and they groom him and stay with him and treat him as if he is their "bun-father". Since Thursday, he's been choosing to stay away from the other bunnies which is so unusual for him.

Anyway, I'm glad to see Ben has a harem just like Tiny does. It is so cute to watch them interact....isn't it?

Peg


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 12, 2005)

How adorable are they? That box picture is too cute. Oh, I want them both, just so I can see that in person. LOL I can't wait until I can bond my bunnies. My girls are getting close. (Except Lily, she has an attitude problem!!!!)

Just a word of warning though, he is or will be sexually mature soon. If your girls aren't spayed, watch out!!! He might turn into a little wild man!

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 13, 2005)

OH Are they all just adorable. I can't believe how big Ben is. What a big gorgeous hunk. I absolutely love this picture.






Look at that Gentle Giant grooming that sweet little one. I can't blame Misty for following him everywhere, I would too.

Zoe is a doll too. Her color and markings are stunning. I can't wait to see more pictures. I am officially addicted to these three angels.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 13, 2005)

What gorgeous Pictures, Zoecat!They're all so easy on the eyes. I love this one of Ben and his little baby girl.You capturedthe shape of Ben's eyes.It's the same as Cali's. That'sa real soft spot for me...those beautiful eyes onthe Flemish.






Your rabbits are so beautiful and have such a life of luxury that it's hard to put into words just how much I appreciate and love these pictures.

Give them all kisses and cuddles for me.

ENCORE - ENCORE!!! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 13, 2005)

OMG SOO CUTE!! aww i bet your soo loved up by your bunnies! aww thats soo cute!! thanks for showing us your adorable pics!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 13, 2005)

What wonderful pictures. Your rabbits are adorable. More, please  - Jan


----------

